# Best Bipod



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

What is everyone's favorite bipod that will adjust to allow you to shoot from a sitting or kneeling position? Has anyone tried the Swagger bipod and found it worth the cost? Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an Atlas that's a superior bipod. But for money I think a Harris is the best buy. Just be sure to get one that swivels.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

To use one from a sitting or kneeling position you are almost going to need one that will also work while you are standing. 

I have a Harris that will extend up to 27" which is close to being good for a sitting position but won't be high enough for kneeling. 

Other than that you might look at a Bog Pod shooting stick. It is fairly inexpensive but will work from everything from prone to standing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sitting / Kneeling I prefer steadystix over bipod. Its to big of a hassle to deal with that long of bipod legs that long.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Been carrying these on the side of my hunting pack for years....

http://hammersbinoculars.stores.yahoo.net/hafebucostsh.html

They not only work for shooting but also for glassing while sitting.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If at all possible, this is similar to the ones I prefer to use the most...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been using a trigger stick. And it doubles as a trekking pole and nice bino mount


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend that had a trigger stick, first trip out it quit working. He had to wait until we got out of the boonies to take it back in to get it replaced. 

Sometimes simpler is better.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The idea behind the Trigger Stick is unbeatable. Unfortunately the idea and the realistic quality/durability do not meet up on that one. They just don't last very long before they start malfunctioning. Then all you have is a heavy, expensive, bulky hiking stick. 

I would love to find a quality pair of shooting sticks that are easy to carry/pack, and quick and steady to use.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Xbow123 said:


> What is everyone's favorite bipod that will adjust to allow you to shoot from a sitting or kneeling position? Has anyone tried the Swagger bipod and found it worth the cost? Thanks for the recommendations!


Harris bipod by far the best 13" to 27" with pivot . around $100.00 though. Used in military.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On my trip to Africa a couple of years ago all of the PH's were packing the Bog Pods. I then noticed on a lot of the African hunting shows that they were also using the Bog Pods. It was interesting in that I had purchased one to practice with before I went over.

When I was shooting off of them they felt quite solid no matter what the position I was shooting from.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't use the longer bipods . Mine (3) are all Harris 6-9 inches. The first one is now about 30 years old and still works great.


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

I think both the Harris and bog pod would do the job. I like the idea of the swagger too, they make it look easy to use on their video, but guess you never know until you actually try it. I have read reviews on the swagger saying it's hard to fit it the gun in a gun case with it on. Has anyone had the problem with the larger Harris bi pods fitting? Thanks for all the great responses!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All my bipods have trouble fitting in cases. I always remove them now before casing the gun.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, forget about using a gun case with the bipod on the rifle.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I take my bipods off too. They are easy to remove and put on, after a bit of practice. But I do like them. I also carry around a pair of Easton (?) shooting sticks. Use them as a walking stick too. Light weight and easy to fold up.


----------



## Rockroller17 (Oct 19, 2016)

A couple of 3 ft. Willow sticks,drill holes ,lace through with leather , spread to adjust height, use as walking stuck too.
Lose them or leave them behind after you shoot something,no big deal,make some more, you youguns like to spend a lot of money on things.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I leave my bipods on my guns in my hard cases. I find my gun don't move an inch in the case when they are on.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have toyed with the idea of using old ski poles with a screw through one end. Give it enough space on the rest end to have a large enough v notch to put your rifle in. Tons of old poles at the Salvation Army store or Deseret Store.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What I found to be the need when using shooting sticks in Africa is that they need to be adjustable for every shooting position that you plan on shooting from. From prone to standing and while ski poles and willow sticks would work for sitting or perhaps kneeling you can forget about prone or standing, that is unless you are only 3-4' tall. Prone you can forget about them just for the reason that the legs are so far apart that you won't get any support from them.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Vanguard Equalizer 3 are really nice and fit what you are looking for.. I own the 2 and 3. If you are looking for a really cool setup that is light, and rock solid. Look at Venum shooting sticks. Guy makes them here in Utah.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I use a couple of different bipods: The most versatile is the Modular Evolution Evopod. Burly, and easily configurable for everything from prone to kneeling.






When weight is an issue, I use the Neopod. Weighs less than 4 ounces.


----------

